# Channeling My Inner Feliks Zemdegs



## Penguino138 (Sep 18, 2011)

Yes, this is a bit weird, but oh well.


----------



## AustinReed (Sep 18, 2011)

OMFG your cat sounds adorable!
Odd video BTW.


----------



## Penguino138 (Sep 18, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> OMFG your cat sounds adorable!
> Odd video BTW.


Haha! My cat is annoying cause he always meows. And yes it is weird.


----------



## Tao Yu (Sep 18, 2011)

Penguino138 said:


> And yes it is weird.



If Feliks sees this.....


----------



## Penguino138 (Sep 18, 2011)

Tao Yu said:


> If Feliks sees this.....


 
Yeah I read your comment on youtube. What do you mean?


----------



## Penguino138 (Sep 18, 2011)

What? Is my video so weird no one has anything to say?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Sep 18, 2011)

its not really on par with your other vids I dont think


----------



## Penguino138 (Sep 18, 2011)

jms_gears1 said:


> its not really on par with your other vids I dont think


 
Yeah, that's what happens when school starts. But I've got a few good ideas I'm gonna start working on.


----------



## nickcolley (Sep 18, 2011)

You should have taken a picture of the room without the green-sheet. Then edited it out.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 18, 2011)

I want my money back.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 18, 2011)

"chanering"

lmao


----------



## Penguino138 (Sep 19, 2011)

nickcolley said:


> You should have taken a picture of the room without the green-sheet. Then edited it out.


 
Im lazy.  I didn't even use it for the video.


----------



## Penguino138 (Sep 19, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> I want my money back.


What moneY?


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Sep 19, 2011)

Penguino138 said:


> What moneY?


 
awww.. and now you don't know about the money?


----------



## Penguino138 (Sep 19, 2011)

The Bloody Talon said:


> awww.. and now you don't know about the money?


 
I don't get what you're talking about. What money??????


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 19, 2011)

That video was so strange.


----------



## Penguino138 (Sep 19, 2011)

5BLD said:


> That video was so strange.


 
You're just restating what I said before the video. It's strange because I was too lazy to make a plot, and was just trying some special FX out.


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 19, 2011)

Nono, strange in a good way


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 19, 2011)

I would like my money back also.


----------



## Joël (Sep 19, 2011)

Is there anyone else here who has visions of horrible scenes when they see the word 'VFX video'? I am just wondering...


----------



## Penguino138 (Sep 21, 2011)

Joël said:


> Is there anyone else here who has visions of horrible scenes when they see the word 'VFX video'? I am just wondering...


 
Horrible scenes? VFX means visual effects.....


----------

